# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  هدر دادن 106 روز از یک سال کنکور و مشگل بسیار اساسی با شیمی دوازدهم

## Amir_H80

سلام دوستان من پایه ۱۲ رشته ریاضی
واقعیت اینکه من ۱۰۶ روز اهمال کاری کردم .
الان تازه استارت زدم آزمون هم گزینه دو میرم .
نمره شیمی دهم و یازدهم ۱۳ و ۱۶ شد یعنی همه چیزشون یادم رفته . الان شیمی دوازدهم رو شروع کردم وقتی تست میزنم از هر ۱۰ تا هشت نه تاش غلط میزنم .سرکلاس معلم هم هیچی نمیفهمم . چه پیشنهادی دارید؟

----------


## Alirezad_031

کتاب مبتکران بازرگان رو بخر. برای دهم و یازدهم تک جلدی واجبش رو بخر. کتاب های بازرگان خیلی تست داره راحت تا خود کنکور میتونی ازش تست بزنی و جمع بندی کنی (:

----------


## reyhaneh.

> کتاب مبتکران بازرگان رو بخر. برای دهم و یازدهم تک جلدی واجبش رو بخر. کتاب های بازرگان خیلی تست داره راحت تا خود کنکور میتونی ازش تست بزنی و جمع بندی کنی (:


دوازدهم چی؟

----------


## A.H.D

> سلام دوستان من پایه ۱۲ رشته ریاضی
> واقعیت اینکه من ۱۰۶ روز اهمال کاری کردم .
> الان تازه استارت زدم آزمون هم گزینه دو میرم .
> نمره شیمی دهم و یازدهم ۱۳ و ۱۶ شد یعنی همه چیزشون یادم رفته . الان شیمی دوازدهم رو شروع کردم وقتی تست میزنم از هر ۱۰ تا هشت نه تاش غلط میزنم .سرکلاس معلم هم هیچی نمیفهمم . چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


سلام
اگر با دی وی دی مشکلی نداری و وقت می کنی فقط مباحث مهم که خیلی مشکل داری ببین
در مورد باقی هم شیمی بازرگان که آقا علیرضا گفت خوبه...
سر کلاس هم هر سوالی داری بپرس،معلم وظیفه داره تا درس را بده چه یه بار چه هزار بار...
یک دفترچه هم تهیه کن،سعی کن روش های حل و فرمول را خلاصه و مفید بنویس،هر بار که نکته جدیدی تو تست دیدی بهش اضافه کن یعنی اگر تیپ تست مهمی بود روش آن را به صورت کلی بنویس،هر موقع خواستی تست بزنی یک بار نکات را سریع مرور کن به مرور زمان اثر شگفت انگیز آن را در حل تست های شیمی خواهی دید...

----------


## Amir_H80

دوستان اکثریت گفتید کتاب بهمن بازرگان رو بگیرم اما من هم شیمی میکرو رو دارم هم شیمی خیلی سبز . 
خب بحث اینجاست که اصلا من نمیدونم مولاریته وغلظت و سرعت واکنش چی هست . 
من برای امتحان فقط حفظشون کردم .
یه راه حلی از دوستان مدرسه شنیدم که گفتن بیار از شیمی دهم شروع کن تست بزن و بعد یازدهم رو هم تست بزن . 
خب در این صورت باید 2500 تا تست بزنم که دست کم 125 تا 150 ساعت وقت میبره این کار . یعنی دو و نیم هفته از آزمون گزینه دو و مدرسه و امتحانات میان ترم معلما کاملا عقب می افتم . ارزشش رو داره؟
راه حل بهتری ندارید؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

​گور پدر ازمون و مدرسه ومعلمای بی سوادش...رفیق من عزیز من  قطعا از سال دهم شروع کن نم نم بیا بالا ...و از صفر بیا تا صد...نزدیک 250روز وقت داری 150روز بخون تست بزن 100روزم فقط تست بزن و جمعد بندی ببینم زیر50میزنی؟اگرم بزنی انقد کنکور سختی بوده ک 50تو بای65 امسال برابری کنه...ول کن ازمونو...ازمون برای کسیه ک سال قبل صفرتا صد بسه امسال فقط داره تست میزنه

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام دوستان من پایه ۱۲ رشته ریاضی
> واقعیت اینکه من ۱۰۶ روز اهمال کاری کردم .
> الان تازه استارت زدم آزمون هم گزینه دو میرم .
> نمره شیمی دهم و یازدهم ۱۳ و ۱۶ شد یعنی همه چیزشون یادم رفته . الان شیمی دوازدهم رو شروع کردم وقتی تست میزنم از هر ۱۰ تا هشت نه تاش غلط میزنم .سرکلاس معلم هم هیچی نمیفهمم . چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


سلام

از شیمی 10 ام با یه کتاب خوب شروع کنید. از نظر من مبتکران و گاج و خیلی سبز هم تا حدودی خوبه. شما که انقدر پایه ای مشکل داری باید روزی 2+1 ساعت فقط شیمی به مدت 30 تا 40 روز بخونی تا همگام آزمون ها بشی. (یه بازه 2 ساعته صبح و یه بازه 1 ساعته عصر هر روز برای 30 تا 40 روز)

موفق باشی.

----------


## Insidee

زمان حال رو دریاب و با فکر کردن به گذشته اینده رو هم خراب نکن

----------


## Phenotype_2

منفی 30 درصد؟ چطور میتونی 8-9 تا از 10 تا رو غلط بزنی؟ دیمیو گتره ایو اله بختکی میزنی بعدش چک میکنی میبینی غلط بود؟ 
بیشتر توضیح بده.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein0918


سلام دوستان من پایه ۱۲ رشته ریاضی
واقعیت اینکه من ۱۰۶ روز اهمال کاری کردم .
الان تازه استارت زدم آزمون هم گزینه دو میرم .
نمره شیمی دهم و یازدهم ۱۳ و ۱۶ شد یعنی همه چیزشون یادم رفته . الان شیمی دوازدهم رو شروع کردم وقتی تست میزنم از هر ۱۰ تا هشت نه تاش غلط میزنم .سرکلاس معلم هم هیچی نمیفهمم . چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


کتاب بهمن بازرگان مبترکان تک جلدی رو بخر با حصله هر روز از اول از پایه دهم کارش کن خود به خود قوی میشی_

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام دوستان من پایه ۱۲ رشته ریاضی
> واقعیت اینکه من ۱۰۶ روز اهمال کاری کردم .
> الان تازه استارت زدم آزمون هم گزینه دو میرم .
> نمره شیمی دهم و یازدهم ۱۳ و ۱۶ شد یعنی همه چیزشون یادم رفته . الان شیمی دوازدهم رو شروع کردم وقتی تست میزنم از هر ۱۰ تا هشت نه تاش غلط میزنم .سرکلاس معلم هم هیچی نمیفهمم . چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


سلام اگر از پایه اشکال دارید حتما کلاس برید 
الان هم کلی کلاس انلاین هست با استادای خوب

----------


## Amir_H80

ممنون دوستان
من الان برای شیمی دهم کتاب میکرو رو دارم . 
برای شیمی یازدهم کتاب خیلی سبز رو دارم . 
برای شیمی دوازدهم هم میکرو رو دارم هم خیلی سبز رو دارم .
آیا همچنان لازمه بهمن بازرگان رو هم بگیرم؟

----------


## ko2323

سلام خوبی
داداشم من هم همین مشکل تو رو داشتم و تونستم به طور کامل بر طرفش کنم 
پس به دقت این چیزایی که میگم رو گوش کن
مشکل امثال من و تو به نظر من بد نشون دادن شیمی به ماست
اما من بالاخره به شیمی علاقه مند شدم و مشکلم رو حل کردم
ببین من واسه شیمی دقیقا اومدم یه هفته تموم فکر کردم
اومدم شیمی رو به سه قسمت تقسیم کردم
حفظیات - مفاهیم - مسائل
کم کم که شروع کردم به خوندن دیدم واقعا شیمی سخت نیست و میشه از پسش بر اومد
واسه حفظیات رفتم جیبی خیلی سبز رو گرفتم 
واسه مفاهیم هم رفتم جلد درسنامه میکرو شیمی رو گرفتم 
واسه مسائل دست نگه دار تا بهت بگم
به نظر من واسه شروع کردن از شیمی دهم شروع کن بیا بالا
سراغ خیلی سبز و بازرگان هم نرو
با معلمت هم جلو نیا
بشین از فصل یک دهم اول حفظیاتشو از روی جیبی بخون بعد که چند مرتبه خوندی و یاد گرفتی خود به خود یه چیزایی میاد دستت بعد برو بشین پایه جلد درسنامه میکرو پایه (یادت باشه اگه خواستی بخری جامعشو نخری چون مولفش فرق میکنه با پایه ، اونی رو بخر که مولفش پویا الفتی و امیر حسین کریمیه) و مفاهیم رو بخون به نظر من که هیچی از شیمی نمی فهمیدم و حتی سال دهم 14 گرفتم با هزار خواهش و تمنا عالی بود
این کتاب مسائل رو هم خوب درس داده
بازم اگه دیدی از مفاهیم نمیفهمی (که بعید میدونم ) (تمامه سعی تو بکن) برو داخل سایت آلا فیلمای آقای صنیعی تهرانی رو خوب نگاه کن (واقعا معلم مشتیه) اون جا دیگه مطمئن ام که متوجه شدی
داخل اون همه چیزی میگه مسائل رو هم میگه مسائل رو که خوب یاد گرفتی از روی فیلم بر گرد سراغ میکرو پایه و تمرین کن
در ضمن سعی کن که سراغ جلد تست میکرو نری پیشنهاد میکنم که واسه تست زدن بری سراغ کتاب بهمن بازرگان
فقط جون هر کی دوس داری اگه میخوای از شیمی چیزی بفهمی همین کاری که کردم رو بکن چون من خودم همینطور بودم ولی دیر فهمیدم و الان پشت کنکورم 
من این کارو بهمن 97 فهمیدم یعنی چهار ماه مونده به کنکور
در ضمن این چیزایی که گفتم یک مشکل داره ولی به نظر من می ارزه و اینه که مجبور میشی از کانون جدا بشی 
فقط حرف آخرمو بزنم این که داداش کاملا درکت میکنم میفهمم چی میگی میفهمم خوابیدن تو کلاس یعنی چی میفهمم وقتی معلم داره مسئله حل میکنه و تو هیچی نمیفهمی
مشکل من تو پایه بود و به لطف خدا حلش کردم
ایشالله که به من اعتماد کنی و این کارو انجام بدی شاید که این کار ذخیره آخرت من هم بشه 
راستشو بخوای خیلی دنبال کسی میگشتم که این راه رو یادش بدم

----------


## A.H.D

> ممنون دوستان
> من الان برای شیمی دهم کتاب میکرو رو دارم . 
> برای شیمی یازدهم کتاب خیلی سبز رو دارم . 
> برای شیمی دوازدهم هم میکرو رو دارم هم خیلی سبز رو دارم .
> آیا همچنان لازمه بهمن بازرگان رو هم بگیرم؟


خب حالا مهم نیست،بازرگان را بالا گفتم چون خیلی ها دارند اما کلا هر منبعی خواستی استفاده کن،چه بسا کسی را دیدم شیمی آبی کانون میزد خیلی هم راضی بود،برای مفاهیم جزوه یه دبیر هم جواب میده اما برای محاسباتی ها دسته دسته کردن حل سوال و نوشتن یه جزوه کوچک هم جواب میده...
شیمی خیلی سبز هم یکی از رفقا داشت ظاهرا خوب بود و خودش هم راضی بود الانم پزشکی شهید بهشتی میخونه...

----------


## Javad1376

> دوستان اکثریت گفتید کتاب بهمن بازرگان رو بگیرم اما من هم شیمی میکرو رو دارم هم شیمی خیلی سبز . 
> خب بحث اینجاست که اصلا من نمیدونم مولاریته وغلظت و سرعت واکنش چی هست . 
> من برای امتحان فقط حفظشون کردم .
> یه راه حلی از دوستان مدرسه شنیدم که گفتن بیار از شیمی دهم شروع کن تست بزن و بعد یازدهم رو هم تست بزن . 
> خب در این صورت باید 2500 تا تست بزنم که دست کم 125 تا 150 ساعت وقت میبره این کار . یعنی دو و نیم هفته از آزمون گزینه دو و مدرسه و امتحانات میان ترم معلما کاملا عقب می افتم . ارزشش رو داره؟
> راه حل بهتری ندارید؟


این قسمتی که مشکل دارید رو فیلم آموزشی ببینید ترجیحا از دکتر بابایی

----------


## Khali

فیل بخون و از کتابایی که داری تست بزن
برا مسائل شیروانی استفاده کن (البته انواع کلاس ها و فیلم ها توی تلگرام هست اگه میتونی بچرخ و چک کن ببین چی بیشتر بدردت میخوره)

----------


## Amir_H80

> این قسمتی که مشکل دارید رو فیلم آموزشی ببینید ترجیحا از دکتر بابایی


من کلا از دم با شیمی پایه مشکل دارم . امتحانشون رو هم به زور قبول شدم چون هیچی نمیخوندم.

----------


## Alirezad_031

> دوازدهم چی؟


درکل کتاب بازرگان حالت self study داره

----------


## Alirezad_031

> دوستان اکثریت گفتید کتاب بهمن بازرگان رو بگیرم اما من هم شیمی میکرو رو دارم هم شیمی خیلی سبز . 
> خب بحث اینجاست که اصلا من نمیدونم مولاریته وغلظت و سرعت واکنش چی هست . 
> من برای امتحان فقط حفظشون کردم .
> یه راه حلی از دوستان مدرسه شنیدم که گفتن بیار از شیمی دهم شروع کن تست بزن و بعد یازدهم رو هم تست بزن . 
> خب در این صورت باید 2500 تا تست بزنم که دست کم 125 تا 150 ساعت وقت میبره این کار . یعنی دو و نیم هفته از آزمون گزینه دو و مدرسه و امتحانات میان ترم معلما کاملا عقب می افتم . ارزشش رو داره؟
> راه حل بهتری ندارید؟


بله کتاب گاج و خیلی سبز حالت پرسش و پاسخ ندارن مثل مبتکران و ممکنه بعضی افراد متوجه نشن که درسنامشون چی میگه پس باید کتابی رو بخرید که حالت خودآموز داشته باشه برای شخص خودتون یعنی شما بفهمی درسنامش رو. 
قرار نیست کال تست های کتاب رو بزنید که . باید مضربی بزنید برید جلو یا دوتا درمیون و تو مراحل بعدی که خواستید درس رو مرور کنید بقیه تست ها رو بزنید.
شیمی درسیه که خیلی پیش نیازهاش مهمن برای فهمیدن درسای جدید .

----------


## Gladiolus

برو فیلم های آلا رو دانلود کن ببین

----------


## Amir_H80

دوستان من اولش خواستم یه واقعیتی بگم اما نگفتم . من قصد دارم قطعی تو سال 1400 کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و هدفم غیر از پزشکی نیست . از اولش هم علاقه م همین بوده منتها چون مدرسه تیزهوشان رشته ریاضی قبول شدم مجبور شدم برم این رشته . الان یه حدود 8 ماهی تا کنکور مونده خب اینکه من نمیتونم 99 کنکور تجربی بدم که مشخصه . اما اطرافیان انتظار دارن من تو رشته ریاضی رتبه خوبی بیارم بعدش سال بعد تو تجربی هم رتبه خوبی بیارم .منظورشون از رتبه خوب هم زیر 200 هست . الان اصلا من که هدفم تجربیه لزومی هم داره تو کنکور ریاضی رتبه خوبی بیارم؟ اصلا مگه کسی هم بوده رشته ریاضی از اواخر آبان شروع کنه و زیر 200 بیاره؟
اصلا بهتر نیست از حالا واسه 1400 شروع کنم زیست شناسی بخونم ؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوستان من اولش خواستم یه واقعیتی بگم اما نگفتم . من قصد دارم قطعی تو سال 1400 کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و هدفم غیر از پزشکی نیست . از اولش هم علاقه م همین بوده منتها چون مدرسه تیزهوشان رشته ریاضی قبول شدم مجبور شدم برم این رشته . الان یه حدود 8 ماهی تا کنکور مونده خب اینکه من نمیتونم 99 کنکور تجربی بدم که مشخصه . اما اطرافیان انتظار دارن من تو رشته ریاضی رتبه خوبی بیارم بعدش سال بعد تو تجربی هم رتبه خوبی بیارم .منظورشون از رتبه خوب هم زیر 200 هست . الان اصلا من که هدفم تجربیه لزومی هم داره تو کنکور ریاضی رتبه خوبی بیارم؟ اصلا مگه کسی هم بوده رشته ریاضی از اواخر آبان شروع کنه و زیر 200 بیاره؟
> اصلا بهتر نیست از حالا واسه 1400 شروع کنم زیست شناسی بخونم ؟


در این زمینه هم واقعا به راهنمایی نیاز دارم

----------


## Maja7080

> در این زمینه هم واقعا به راهنمایی نیاز دارم


عمومیا که ریاضی و تجربی مشترکه،شیمی هم مشترکه فیزیک هم ۹۰ درصدش مشترکه،ریاضی هم یه سری فصلها مشترکه سرچ کنی تو نت برات میاد،تمرکزتو بذار رو این درسها و سعی کن خوب بخونی که برای ۱۴۰۰ وقتتو بذاری پای زیست
بعد شما رتبه ۱ ریاضی هم بشی چه فرقی داره؟وقتی علاقه نداری و نمیخوای بری دانشگاه رتبه خوب اوردن فایده نداره اگه هم بری دانشگاه که برای ۱۴۰۰ محروم میشی
اگه فقط برای خانوادت میخوای رتبه خوب بیاری که باید بگم اره میشه،یکی از بچه ها فقط ۳ ماه خونده رتبه ۷۲۵ منطقه ۳ ی سال ۹۷ شده.(مصاحبش تو سایت آلا هست)

----------


## Amir_H80

یعنی الان لازم نیست زیست بخونم واسه کنکور 1400؟ 
خب اگه بخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم از شروع صفر واسه کنکور 99 حداکثر چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟ تو منطقه دو

----------

